# Stump Removal - Come Along vs Farm Jack



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You can remove that stop bar on the top, temporarily to get 2 more inches of pull on that.

Remember to put it back after use.

Or go get a pulley at HF, and shorten your straps with the pulley in the middle, this doubles your pulling power also, while shortening the pulling length.

That's simple physics. 

I don't think that come-along will be strong enough to do this job without an "A Frame", built directly above the tree.


ED


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> I don't think that come-along will be strong enough to do this job without an "A Frame", built directly above the tree.
> 
> 
> ED


Thanks. I've seen those work well. For that reason, When I cut the tree, I left the branches about 8 foot tall so that I could wrap the straps high to get similar effects. Would the A frame be more effective?

I suppose it would since it would create a pivot and lever. In that case, would it be more effective to strap high or strap lower on the tree itself?


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> ...Or go get a pulley at HF, and shorten your straps with the pulley in the middle, this doubles your pulling power also, while shortening the pulling length.


I went ahead and used the harbor freight come along. Model #69854

It was effective along with using the farm jack under the root and going back and forth between machines to create tension/release on each. 

So, in tandem, farm jack and come along were working reasonably well. However, once I reached the end of the come along cable, I could not get the tension release lever to operate. It would not budge. I ended up releasing the tow strap from a distance with a shovel by banging the hook loose. Very dangerous stuff so I was extremely careful.

Anyhoo, I think I'll look for a better designed come along with a more effective cam release mechanism before resuming work.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Have ya got a car with a trailer hitch,..??

Can ya drive yer car to near the stump,..??


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Have ya got a car with a trailer hitch,..??
> 
> Can ya drive yer car to near the stump,..??


Yep. Did her good.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

WOW! That was a big crepe myrtle, lol. Good job. I pulled one out last summer with my riding mower and a chain. One really does have to be careful, that strap/chain or what ever acts a lot like a whip if it comes loose.


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

i prefer to use a strap over a chain. 1) Chain is expensive and 2) I think I could survive a strap lash upside the head. Chain to the head, not so much.

I picked up these two 20 foot tow straps at Harbor Freight for $10 a piece. Well worth it. I use them behind the lawn tractor for pulling just about anything. That slope you see that is my front yard can be a beast to get stuff up to the curb for city pickup.


----------

